
Show HN: Monarch Trips – A Google Trips Alternative - sodabottle
https://monarchtrips.io
======
sodabottle
Hi HN,

We built this to flexibly, and collaboratively plan your next vacation. You
can easily organize your places into day plans, see travel times and map pins,
and sync between your iPhone and iPad. We would love to know what you think!

